#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Пять предметов, изучаемых в Гелуг, и их переводы на русский

## Ильят

Пять предметов, изучаемых в монастырях тибетской традиции (на примере Гоман-дацана монастыря Дрепун) и их переводы (изложения) на русский. 
Может быть, у кого-то есть более точная информация о переводах?

1. Цэдма (Прамана). 
Основной текст:
"Праманаварттика" Дхармакирти (насколько я знаю, нет перевода; но есть сжатый ее вариант "Ньяя бинду" Дхармакирти с комментариями "Ньяя бинду тика" Дхармоттары в переводе и с комментариями Щербатского "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов" в 2х томах).
а. Дуйра. Учебник Нгаван Таши "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] основных текстов" (который я сейчас перевожу) и учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Ожерелье мудрых, исполняющее чаянья счастливых" (перевод первых семи тем имеется).
б. Лориг. Учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных учений, немного проясняющее наставления [относительно] ведания ума" (имеется).
в. Тагриг. Учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных учений, немного проясняющее наставления [относительно] ведания аргумента" (есть пока только в переводе Б. Дампилона).
Дополнительно: два учебника Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба: "Критическое исследование Праманаварттики" (нет перевода) и посвященное теории верного познания Прасангики "Устраняющее мрак в сердцах счастливцев…[опирающееся на текст Кедруб Чже] "Краткое изложение содержания "Ясных (разъяснения) слов" (Прасаннапада) [Чандракирти] (изложение этого текста и других, посвященных этой теме, имеется у Донца А. М. в "Учении о верном познании в философии Мадхъямики-прасангики").

2. Парчин (Парамита). 
Основной текст: 
"Абхисамаяланкара" Майтреи-Асанги (насколько я знаю, нет перевода).
Учебники: Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Восемь и семьдесят значений [Абхисамаяланкары]" (есть пока только в переводе Дампилона).
Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Критическое исследование Абхисамаяланкары" (нет перевода).
Дополнительно:
а. Двадцать видов святых. Учебники Нгаван Таши: "Учение о двадцати видах святых, входящих в общину" и "Критическое исследование учения о двадцати видах святых, входящих в общину" (нет переводов).
б. Зависимое возникновение. Учебники Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Учение о зависимом возникновении" и "Критическое исследование учения о зависимом возникновении" (есть изложение их и других по этой теме Донцом "Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибетско-монгольской схоластике").
в. Прямой и интерпретируемый смысл слов Будды (герменевтика). Учебник великого Цокапы "Правильно изложенная суть - трактат, открывающий прямой и интерпретируемый смыслы слов [Будды]" и учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Критическое исследование трактата, открывающего…" (есть краткое изложение Донцом в "Герменевтике Буддизма").
г. Виды сосредоточения. Учебники: Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Критическое исследование видов сосредоточения", Нгаван Таши и Кончок Чжигме Ванпо (есть изложение Донцом других учебников - Гедун Дандара (по ним учатся в Сэра) "Буддийское учение о медитативных состояниях в дацанской литературе").
Не обязательно:
а. Пути и этапы на Пути к Пробуждению. Учебник Кончок Чжигме Ванпо "Прекрасное украшение трех Колесниц - руководство к путям и этапам" (есть в переводе Донца "Пути Сутр и Тантр в тибетском Буддизме". Там же перевод "Великого сокровенного Учения, делающего ясными тантрийские тексты" Агван Балдана).
б. Источники сознания. Учебники: великого Цокапы "Основы учения об источниках сознания" и Гунтан Кончок Тэнби-донмэ "Критическое исследование источников сознания".

3. Ума (Мадхъямака).
Основной текст:
"Мадхъямакаватара" Чандракирти (есть перевод Донца).
Учебники: Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Сокровищница основных положений и логических ходов - критическое исследование Мадхъямакаватары" и Кончок Чжигме Ванпо "Светильник основных положений и логических ходов - критическое исследование Мадхъямакаватары" (использовались Донцом при переводе).
Дополнительно:
а. Опровержение прасангами - учебники мне не известны.
б. Философские школы. Учебник Кончок Чжигме Ванпо "Драгоценное ожерелье философских школ" (есть перевод Донца).

4. Дзод (Абхидхарма).
Основной текст:
"Абхидхармакоша" Васубандху (есть частичные переводы Рудого и Островской).
Учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Критическое исследование Абхидхармакошы".

5. Дулва (Виная).
"Сутра винаи" Гунапрабхи (специфический предмет - для монахов. Для мирян мможно заменить на джатаки).
Учебник Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "Критическое исследование Сутры винаи".

----------

Caddy (21.06.2009), Chhyu Dorje (07.01.2011), Dondhup (23.02.2009), Kening (12.05.2009), Kарма Дордже (02.01.2009), PampKin Head (01.01.2009), Tenzin Tuji (03.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.01.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009), Клим Самгин (18.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (01.01.2009), Татьяна (01.01.2009)

----------


## Ильят

1. Прамана. Tshad ma (Цэдма). 

Основной текст:

"tshad ma rnam `grel" (Праманаварттика) Дхармакирти.
Есть сжатый ее вариант "Ньяя бинду" Дхармакирти с комментариями "Ньяя бинду тика" Дхармоттары в переводе и с комментариями Щербатского "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов" в 2х томах).

Подразделы:

а. Bsdus grva (Дуйра). 

Учебники: 

- Нгаван Таши (bse ngag dbang bkra shis), "bsdus gzhung nyi ma`I od zer" (Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов).
Перевод первых 13 тем имеется на форуме "Дхарма" (http://dharma.org.ru/board/forum13.html).

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба (kun mkhyen chen mo 'jam dbyangs bzhad pa'i rdo rje ngag dbang brtson 'grus dpal bzang po), "Ожерелье мудрых, исполняющее чаянья счастливых" 
Перевод Дампилона Б. Б. первых семи тем имеется на том же форуме.

- Чанкья Ролпи Дорже (lcang skya rol pa`I rdo rje), "…dag yig mkhas pa`I byung gnas" ("Словарь "Источник мудрецов"). 
"Источник мудрецов. Логика". Тибето-монгольский терминологический словарь буддизма. Перевод с тиб: А. Базаров, СПб: Б&К, 2001.

- Муге Самтэн (dmu dge bsam gtan), "dris lan gter gyi kha byang bzhugs" ("Объяснение терминов, употребляемых в работах по дуйре").

- Судхипрашака, "bsdus grwa`I rtsa tshig" ("Базовый учебник по дуйре").

Другие источники:

- Донец А. М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной азии", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2009

- Лекции кхенпо Цултрим Тхарчин, кхенпо Карма Чё Чог и кхенпо Цултрим Зангпо по теории познания в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (филиал в Элисте) по тексту Сакья Пандита "Сокровищница рассуждений верного познания". Перевод: Батаров В., Ермолин В. и Шитов А.

- Базаров А. А. "Институт философского диспута в тибетском буддизме", СПб: Наука, 1998; "Софистическая практика и составляющая тибетобуддийской рациональности «прасанга»"; "Искусство "ошибки" как переход от логико-теоретического к практическому"

б. Blo rig (Лориг). 

Учебники:

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "blo rig gi rnam gzhag nyung gsal legs bshad gser gyi phreng mdzes zhes bya ba bzhugs so" (Золотое ожерелье прекрасных учений, немного проясняющее наставления [относительно] ведания ума) 
Перевод Дампилона Б. Б. имеется на том же форуме.

Источники:

- "Ум и знание". Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ведания ума". Перевод: Крапивина Р. Н. Изд-во С.-Петербургского университета, 2005

в. Rtags rig (Тагриг). 

Учебники:

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба "rtags rigs kyi rnam bzhag nyung gsal legs bshad gser gyi phreng mdzes zhes bya ba bzhugs so" (Золотое ожерелье прекрасных учений, немного проясняющее наставления [относительно] ведания аргумента).
Есть в переводе Дампилона Б. Б.

- Тагпа Шедуб (grags pa bshad sgrub), "rtags rigs kyi rnam bzhag …"("Учебник по теории аргумента").

2. Парамита. Phar phyin (Парчин). 

Основной текст: 

"shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa`I man ngag gi bstan bcos mngon par rtogs pa`i rgyan ces bya ba bzhugs so" (Абхисамаяланкара, "Украшение непосредственного постижения") Майтреи-Асанги.
Есть перевод Крапивиной Р. Н. с комментариями Геше Чжамьян Кенцзэ. "Украшение из постижений", Санкт-Петербург, "Наука", 2010

Учебники: 

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "don bdun bcu" (Семьдесят значений [Абхисамаяланкары]).
Есть в переводе Б. Дампилона.

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Критическое исследование Абхисамаяланкары".

- Гедун Дандар (dge `dun bstan dar ba), "bstan bcos mngon par rtogs pa`I rgyan rtsa `grel gyi spyi don rnam bshad snying po rgyan gyi snang ba zhes bya ba las skabs dang po bzhugs so" ("Сияние украшения сущности полного освобождения". Общее исследование коренного комментария на шастру "Абхисамаяланкара").

Дополнительно:

а. Dge `dun nyi shu (Двадцать [видов святых] Общины). 

Учебники: 

- Нгаван Таши, "Учение о двадцати видах святых, входящих в общину".

- Нгаван Таши, "Критическое исследование учения о двадцати видах святых, входящих в общину".

- Гедун Дандар, "dge `dun nyi shu`I spyi don legs par bshad pa`I snying po pad ma dkar po`I `phreng ba zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Общее исследование по "Двадцати [видам святых] Общины").

- Гедун Дандар, "dge `dun nyi shu`I mtha` dpyod bzhugs so" ("Подробное исследование по "Двадцати [видам святых] Общины").

б. Rten `brel (Зависимое возникновение). 

Учебники:

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "zab mo rten cing `brel bar `byung ba`I mtha dpyod rje bla ma `jam dbyangs bzhad pa`I rdo rje`I gsung rgyun dri ma med pa bzhugs so" (Подробное исследование глубокого зависимого возникновения. Безупречный поток наставлений владыки учителя Чжамьян Шадбы Дорже).

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "rten `brel gyi mtha` dpyod lung dang rigs pa`I gter mdzod blo gsal dga ba bskyed pa`I phreng mdzes bzhugs so" (Подробное исследование зависимого возникновения. Сокровищница [цитат из] авторитетных работ и доказательств. Прекрасная гирлянда, порождающая радость ясного ума).

- Суматишилабхадра, "blang dor la nye bar mkho ba`I rten `brel kyi don dang rnam gzhag bshad pa`I tshul bzhugs" ("Идея зависимого возникновения, необходимая для принятия и отвержения, и методика объяснения концепции").
Донец А. М. "Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибето-монгольской схоластике" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского вышеприведенных учебников), Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2004.

- Гедун Дандар, "rten `brel gyi spyi don legs par bshad pa`I snying padma dkar po`I `phreng ba shes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Общее исследование зависимого возникновения - "Гирлянда белых лотосов сущности объяснения превосходного").

- Гедун Дандар, "rten `brel gyi mtha` dpyod bzhugs so" ("Подробное исследование зависимого возникновения").

в. Drang ba dang nges pa`I don rnam par `byed pa (Полное раскрытие установленного и подлежащего установлению смысла) (герменевтика). 

Учебники:

- Цонкапа Лобсан Тагпа, "drang dang nges pa`I don rnam par `byed pa`I bstan bcos legs bshad snying po bzhugs so" ("Правильно изложенная суть - трактат, открывающий установленный и подлежащий установлению смыслы слов [Будды]").
Перевод с английского Е. Харьковой в журнале Orient, вып. 2-3, 1998. 

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "drang dang nges pa`I don rnam par `byed pa`I mtha` dpyod `khrul bral lung rigs ba`I duur dkar po`I gan mdzod skal bzang re ba kun skong zhes bya ba bzhugs so" (Подробное исследование трактата, открывающего…).

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "`jam dbyangs bzhad pa`I rdo rjes mdzad pa`I drang nges rnam `byed kyi zin bris bzhugs so" (Записки по герменевтике).

- Гедун Дандар, "drang nges rnam `byed kyi don legs par bshad pa`I snying po padma dkar po`I `phreng ba zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Общее исследование по герменевтике").

- Гедун Дандар, "mkhas grub smra ba`I khyu mehog dge `dun bstan dar ba chen po`I gzung drang nges rnam `byed kyi mtha` dpyod bzhugs so" ("Подробное исследование по герменевтике").
Лепехов С. Ю., Донец А. М., Нестеркин С. П. "Герменевтика Буддизма" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского вышеприведенных учебников), Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2006.

г. Bsam gzugs ([самапатти] дхьян и аруп). 

Учебники: 

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Критическое исследование видов сосредоточения", 

- Нгаван Таши,

- Кончок Чжигме Ванпо, 

- Гедун Дандар, "bsam gzugs kyi spyi don legs par bshad pa`I snying po padma dkar po`I `phreng ba zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Общее исследование по "Дхьянам и арупам").

- Гедун Дандар, "mkhas grub smra ba`I khyu mchog dge `dun bstan dar ba chen po`I gsung. bsam gzugs kyi mtha` dpyod bzhugs so" ("Подробное исследование по "Дхьянам и арупам").
Донец А. М. "Буддийское учение о медитативных состояниях в дацанской литературе" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского текстов Гедуна Дандара), Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007.

Не обязательно:

а. Sa lam (Пути и этапы [на Пути к Пробуждению]). 

Учебники: 

- Кончок Чжигме Ванпо, "sa lam gyi rnam bzhag theg pa gsum mdzes rgyan zhes bya ba bzhugs so" (Прекрасное украшение трех Колесниц - руководство к путям и этапам) 
Донец А. М. "Пути Сутр и Тантр в тибетском Буддизме", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007. Там же перевод "gsang chen rgyud sde bzhi`I sa lam gyi rnam gzhag rgyud gsal byed ces bya ba bzhugs so" (Описание ступеней и путей четырех тантрийских систем Великого сокровенного Учения, делающее ясными тантрийские тексты" Агван Балдана).

б. Yid dang kun gzhi (Клешный ум и алая-виджняна). 

Учебники: 

- Цонкапа Лобсан Тагпа (tsong kha pa blo bzang grags pa`I dpal), "yid dang kun gzhi`I dka` gnas rgya cher `grel ba legs par bshad pa`I rgya mtso zhes bya ba`I rtsa ba" ("Море объяснения превосходного" - подробное объяснение трудных для понимания мест [в концепции клешного] ума и алая [-виджняны]).

- Лобсан Жигмед (blo bzang `jigs med), "yid dang kun gzhi`I rtsa ba`I mchan `grel gser gyi lde mig ces bya ba legs par bzhugs so" ("Золотой ключ" - комментарий на "Ум и алаю" [Цонкапы]).

- Гунтан Кончок Тэнби-донмэ, "Критическое исследование источников сознания".

- Дадхан Тугчже (dad pa mkhan po thugs rje), "`bru `grel snying po`I gnad don gsal ba`I sgron me zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Комментарий на "Ум и алаю" Цонкапы").
Донец А. М. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского вышеприведенных учебников), Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008.

3. Мадхъямака. Dbu ma (Ума).

Основной текст:

"dbu ma la `jug pa`I bshad pa ces bya ba" (Мадхъямакаватара) Чандракирти (zla ba grags pa).
Есть перевод Донца А. М. "Введение в Мадхъямику", С-Петербург, Евразия, 2004, с использованием нижеперечисленных учебников:

Учебники: 

- Цонкапа Лобсан Тагпа, "bsTan bcos chen po dbu ma la 'jug pa'і rnam bshad dgongs pa rab gsal bzhugs so" ("Полное разъяснение мысли" - Комментарий на великий трактат "Введение в мадхьямаку" [Чандракирти]").

- Кедруб Чже (mkhas grub rje dge legs dpal bzang po), "Zab mo stong pa nyid gyi de kho na nyid rab tu gsal bar byed pa'і bstan bcos skal bzang mig 'byed ces bya ba bzhugs so" ("Трактат, полностью разъясняющий истинную суть глубокой пустотности, под названием "Открывающий глаза счастливцев").

- Кедруб Чже, "dBu ma rtsa ba'i 'grel ba tshig gsal gyi mtha' bzhi'i skye 'gog pa'i stong thun" ("Заметки об опровержении четырех вариантов рождения [согласно] "Прасаннападе" [Чандракирти] - комментария на "Основы мадхьямаки" [Нагарджуны]").

- Кедруб Чже, "lta khrid mun sel sgron me zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Светильник, рассеивающий мрак". Руководство по воззрению").

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "dbu ma la `jug pa`I mtha` dpyod lung rigs gter mdzod zab don gsal skal bzang `jug ngogs shes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Подробное исследование «Введения в мадхьямаку» [Чандракирти] - "Сокровищница цитат и доказательств, полностью разъясняющая смысл глубокого, пристань счастливцев").

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Tshig gsal stong thun gyi tshad ma'i rnam bshad zab rgyas kun gsal tshad ma'i 'od brgya 'bar ba skal bzang snying gi mun sel zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Полное разъяснение [концепции] праманы, [представленной в] "Заметках по "Прасаннападе" [Кедруба Чже]", под названием "Устраняющее [в] сердцах счастливцев мрак [светило], сияющее сотнями [лучей] света праманы, полностью проясняющее и взращивающее [понимание] глубокого").

- Кончок Чжигме Ванпо, "Светильник основных положений и логических ходов - критическое исследование Мадхъямакаватары".

- Гедун Дандар, "bsTan bcos chen po dbu ma la 'jug pa spyi don rnam bshad dgongs pa gsal bar byed pa'i blo gsal sgron me shes bya ba bzhugs so" (Общее исследование "Введения в мадхьямаку" [Чандракирти] под названием "Светильник ясного ума, делающий ясными мысли комментария [Цонкапы] "Полное разъяснение мыслей").

- Гедун Дандар, "rNam bshad dgongs pa rab gsal gyi mtha' dpyod rigs pa'і rgya mtsho blo gsal gyi 'jug sgo bzhugs so" (Подробное исследование комментария [Цонкапы] "Полное разъяснение мыслей" [под названием] "Море доказательств. Дверь, ведущая к прояснению ума").
Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии Мадхъямики-прасангики" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского вышеприведенных учебников), Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2006.

Дополнительно:

а. Thal bzlog (Опровержение прасангами). 
Учебники не известны.

б. Grub mtha` (Философские школы). 

Учебники:

- Дзунба Кунчог Жигме Ванпо (btsun pa dkon mchog 'jigs med dbang po), "Phyi nang gi grub mtha'i rnam bzhag mdor bsdus rin po che'i 'phreng ba zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Краткое изложение концепций буддийских и небуддийских философских школ под названием "Драгоценное ожерелье").
Донец А. М. "Драгоценное ожерелье учений философских школ", Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БЦ "Ринпоче-Багша", 2005.

- Агван Нима (ngag dbang nyi ma), "Nang pa'i grub mtha' smra ba bzhi'i 'dod tshul gsal bar bshad pa bio gsar rig pa'i sgo 'byed ces bya ba bzhugs so" ("Ясное изложение воззрений [представителей] четырех буддийских школ под названием "Открывающее новичкам двери знания").

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Grub mtha'i rnam bshad rang gzhan grub mtha' kun dang zab don mchog tu gsal ba kun bzang zhing gi nyi ma lung rigs rgya mtsho skye dgu'i re ba skon zhes bya ba las thai rang gi skabs bzhugs" ("Полное разъяснение [воззрений] философских школ под названием "Светило всеблагой страны, превосходно освещающее все собственные и чужие философские системы и смысл глубокого, исполняющее все чаяния всех существ море цитат и доказательств").

- Чанкьи Ролпэ Дорчже (lcang skya rol pa'i rdo rje), "Grub pa'i mtha'i rnam par bzhag pa gzal bar bshad pa thub bstan lhun po'i mdzes rgyan zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Ясное изложение конценций философских школ под названием "Прекрасное украшение горы Учения Муни [Будды]").

4. Абхидхарма. Chos mdzod (Чой дзод).

Основной текст:

"chos mngon pa`I mdzod" (Абхидхармакоша) Васубандху.
Есть частичные переводы Рудого и Островской.

Учебники:

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Критическое исследование Абхидхармакошы".

5. Виная. `Dul ba (Дулва).

Основной текст:

"`dul ba mdo rtsa ba" (Сутра винаи) Гунапрабхи.

Учебники: 

- Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба, "Критическое исследование Сутры винаи"



Кроме вышеперечисленного в дацанах Гелуг изучают следующие тексты:

Будда Шакьямуни, "Пратимокшасутра" (So Sor Thar Рa’i mDo, Сосор Тхарпаи До).

Асанга, "Абхидхармасамуччайя" (mNgon Рa Kun bTus, Нгён па Кюн Ту) и "Махаянасанграха" (theg bsdus), в которые входят: "Йогачарьябхуми" (rnal `byor spyod pa`I sa), "Вастусанграха" (gzhi bsdu ba), "Парьяясанграха" (rnam grangs bsdu ba), "Виваранасанграха" (rnam par bshad pa`I sgo bsdu ba), "Нирнаясанграха" (rnam par gtan la phab pa bsdu ba).

Нагарджуна (klu sgrub), "Праджнaнамамуламадхьямака" (dBu Ma rTsa Ba`I tshig leur byas pa Shes Rab ces bya ba bzhugs so, Ума Цава Шераб, "Основы мадхъямаки"), "Виграха-вьявартани" ("Оровержение возражений"), "Вайдалья-сутра" ("Детальный анализ"), "Ратнавали", "Сукрилекха", "Юктишаштика", "Шуньятасаптати", "Сутрасамуччая" (mdo kun las btus pa, Избранные места из [разных] Сутр).
Переводы Андросова В. П. "Нагарджуна и его учение". М., 1990; "Буддизм Нагарджуны: Религиозно-философские трактаты". М., изд. "Вост. лит.", 2000.
"Нагарджуна. Избранные места из разных сутр". Перевод с тиб. Донец А. М., Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2008

Дигнага, "Праманасамуччая" ("Компендиуме верного познания"). 

Буддхапалита, "dbu ma rtsa ba`I `grel ba buddhapalita", "Комментарий Буддхапалиты на "Основы мадхъямаки".

Арьядева, "Чатухшатака" (dBu Ma bZhi brGya Рa, Ума Жи Гьяпа, "Четырехсотенная").

Шантидева (zhi ba`I lha), "Бодхичарьяватара" (Byang Chub Sems dРa’i sРyod Рa La ‘Jug Рa, Джанг Чуб Семпаи Чепа Ла Джугпа, Введение в деяния Бодхисаттвы).
"Бодхичарья-аватара". Перевод Ю. Жиронкиной.

Майтрея-Асанга, "Махаянасутраламкара" (Thegs Рa Chen Рo’i mDo sde rGyan, Тхегпа Ченпои До Де Гьен), "Мадхьянтавибханга" (dBus mTha’ rNam ‘Byed, У Тхарнам Дже), "Дхармадхарматавибханга" (Chos Dang Chos Nyid rNam ‘Byed, Чо Данг Чоньи Нам Дже), "Махаяноттарантантра" (Thegs Рa Chen Рo’i rGyud bLa Ma, Тхегпа Ченпои Гью Лама, "Высшая традиция Махаяны").
Переводились в филиале Института Кармапы (г.Элиста) Валерием Батаровым.

Васубандху, "Сутраланкарабхашья" (mdo sde rgyan gyi bshad pa), "Мадхьянтавибхангатика" (dbus mtha` rnam `byed kyi `grel ba), "Дхармадхарматавибхангавритти" (chos chos nyid rnam `byed kyi `grel ba), "Тримшикакарика" (sum cu pa`I tshig le`ur byas pa), "Вимшикакарика" (nyi shu pa`I tshig le`ur byas pa), "Панчаскандхапракарана" (phung po lnga`I rab byed), "Вьякхьяюкти" (rnam bshad rig pa), "Кармасиддхипракарана" (las grub pa`I rab byed).

Сутры, в том числе:
"Аштасахасрика Праджняпарамита Сутра" (`phags pa shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa brgyad stong pa, "Сутра "Праджняпарамита восьмитысячная").

"Сардхадвисахасрика" ("Сутра "Праджняпарамита в 2500 шлок").

Восемь великих комментариев Ламрима: 

Атиша, "Светильник на пути к просветлению" ("byang chub lam gyi sgron ma").
1. Великий Лама Цонкапа, "Ламрим Ченмо" ("Великое объяснение пути к просветлению").
"Чже Цонкапа. Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения" (Ламрим ченмо). Перевод с тибетского А. Кугявичуса под общей редакцией А. Терентьева. "Нартанг". С-Петербург, 1994
2. Сокращенная версия этой работы, в которой опущены многие детали, но в разделе, касающемся особого озарения, подробно говорится о Двух Истинах.
byang chub lam gyis rim pa`I nyams len mdor bsdus bzhugs (lam rim bsdus don bzhugs so. "Ламрим дуйдон").
"Чже Цонкапа. Краткая сокращенная практика этапов пути пробуждения". Перевод с тибетского гэбши (геше) Дагба Очиров. Буддийский Университет "Даши Чойнхорлин", Верхняя Иволга, 2007
3. Он написал также еще более краткую стихотворную версию, названную "Гимны духовного опыта" ("Ламрим Ньямгьюр").
4. Далай-лама Третий, Сонам Гьятсо, "Ламрим Сершунма" ("Суть чистого золота") (комментарий к самой короткой версии Ламрима, написанной Цонкапой).
"Сонам Гьяцо Далай-Лама III. Ламрим Сершунма. Сущность практики Ламрим Дже Цзонхавы". Перевод с тибетского Б. Очирова. Улан-Удэ: Изд-во БГУ, 1998
5. Далай-лама Пятый, "Джампел Шалунг" ("Священные слова Манджушри") (комментарий Ламрима Далай-ламы Третьего).
6. Панчен Лама Лобсан Чойки Гьялцен (blo bzang chos kyi rgyal mtshan), "byang chub lam gyi rim pa`I dmar khrid thams cad mkhen par brjed pa`I bde lam zhes bya ba bzhugs so" ("Путь блаженства").
7. Панчен Палден Йеше, "Ньюрлам" ("Быстрый путь") (комментарий к "Пути блаженства") (связаны с практикой тантры, в то время как остальные шесть рассматривают практики Ламрим только с точки зрения Колесницы совершенств).
8. Дагло Наванг Джампел, "Сущность чистой речи" (Ламрим в стихотворной форме).

----------

Caddy (07.01.2011), Chhyu Dorje (07.01.2011), Dondhup (23.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (07.01.2011), Клим Самгин (07.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2011)

----------


## Гелег

Translations and Multimedia Pertaining to
Go-mang Monastic College Education
SYSTEM OF EDUCATION
PRELIMINARY STUDY

COLLECTED TOPICS (bsdus grwa)

AWARENESS AND KNOWLEDGE (blo rig)

SIGNS AND REASONINGS (rtags rigs)

FIVE GREAT BOOKS
PERFECTION OF WISDOM (phar phyin)

THE MIDDLE (dbu ma)

THE TREASURY (mdzod)

THE COMMENTARY ON VALID COGNITION (rnam 'grel)

DISCIPLINE ('dul ba)

TENETS (grub mtha')

http://uma-tibet.org/gomang.php

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------

